# alex reid on bravo



## teen wolf (Apr 6, 2010)

alex reid on bravo thinks its monday the 12th


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I kind of Dont care lol, I must admit from watching him on his TUF days i couldnt stand the guy, but ive seen a bit of him on the Telly (my missus watches Katie price stuff, honest its not me!!!) ive warmed to him a bit though - he was in MMA with a shit record and said f**k this getting bounced round the cage bollocks im gonna get a rich missus and work the media so i get fame and fortune without donning a pair of MMA gloves...i respect that


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

stop pretending marc, you cant wait i bet haha

Im just wondering if he wins, how long it is before the sun makes out hes the ufc middleweight champ

that davina macall even banged on bout him being in the ufc


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can see why some people would have a problem with him, being a loud mouth on TUF tryouts for one..... But it annoys me that people keep insisting they "hate" Alex Reid.

At the end of the day the guy hasn't got the best MMA record but his record speaks volumes, He's been in there with some of best and imo that deserves some respect. The media have just blown him way out of proportion as per expected.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive got Tom kong as the winner of this, I dont like Reid either, only coz hes cocky, as a fighter, I havent seen enough of his fights to comment.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Tom Kong Watson probably will take this i agree, Will be a tough test for both fighters.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

I've only ever seen Alex Reid in 2 fights on Cage Rage and he lost both....

I guess if he trains hard and wants to win then it could happen. I just think the whole media circus will surround him and put him off sadly.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

TheIceman5 said:


> I can see why some people would have a problem with him, being a loud mouth on TUF tryouts for one..... But it annoys me that people keep insisting they "hate" Alex Reid.
> 
> At the end of the day the guy hasn't got the best MMA record but his record speaks volumes, He's been in there with some of best and imo that deserves some respect. The media have just blown him way out of proportion as per expected.


good posting, i know a few people who have trained with him and said that he isnt like he comes across on tv and is a genuinly nice guy,and there good judges of people.

however! i think tom watson is going to destroy him he looks better everytime he fights.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

oh lol and theres talk about toms entrance music being "dude lookes like a lady" :thumb


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

The eight on one part was filmed where i train and it was my coaches doing it


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

reid came across wellin the first one..................i like KFMs principles too, interesting to see how the various training methods help him in MMA,

the indian stuff next week looks interesting, i like some of the training tools that have come from indian fighting methods

isnt the final fight only some sort of show fight

.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah I figured it wud be total dojo when they said bletchley. I gotta say, reids not as bad as I first thought, he may grow on me yet.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

rsp84 said:


> Yeah I figured it wud be total dojo when they said bletchley. I gotta say, reids not as bad as I first thought, he may grow on me yet.


Total Dojo is the way forwood :thumb

Great coaches, Reid has asked to come back and train there, he was meant to not to long ago but he never, something to do with a jordan book signing :S


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

alex seemed like a really nice guy, be interested to see peoples opinions on the fighting styles he went through, the 1 with the elbows looked effective in a street fight but didnt look effective against a double leg or single leg wrestling takedown as the arms were to high for too long for an underhook defence


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

I've got to agree I was a hater of the Alex Reid Media Monkey but having seen him in the show, I should really hate lazy media writing monkeys than the people they are writing about.

Maybe Im expecting too much, I mean Im relying on the journalist to investigate and write an article thats been thoroughly researched so I can form an opinion.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been following the run up to the fight with interest. After Reid pulled out last week Tom was pretty pissed to say the least but it seems they have a more challenging opponent for him now than Alex would ever have been.

UFC Veteran Matt Horwich To Step In For Alex Reid Against Watson - FIGHT!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Reidy is a proper f*cking tool, anyone read Watson's blog? Reid bitched the fight, we all know it, he should get no love from the MMA world, using the sport to get a bit of fame of a crap record and "marrying" a bimbo, fool.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> Reidy is a proper f*cking tool, anyone read Watson's blog? Reid bitched the fight, we all know it, he should get no love from the MMA world, using the sport to get a bit of fame of a crap record and "marrying" a bimbo, fool.


In his favour, he made the best of what he had. Basically, had it not been for jordan, he would still be nothing to be honest.

Having said that, jordan is a multi-millionare and she's pretty hot for her age...


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Watson v Horwich is a MUCH more exciting fight imo and one that will benefit Watsons career.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, Watson was not into the bwho media thing from what I heard, why? He's a fighter, not a media monkey.

I've not seen the Reidy show but I had mates that don't train saying he was going to get hurt if that was all he could manage.

Looking forward to his slip into obscurtry and the rise of Watson.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

reids stand up doesnt look that good, kicks are poor, punchings not much better IMO

still, the shows interesting, but thats because i like the stuff being shown, the capoeira, the KFS, the stuff from india, though i would have liked to to see him use the training equipment from india

*so the pullout for the fight was/is down to a twisted knee, Is that it???*

:tuf


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

10 posts and still not banned...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

samurai69 said:


> reids stand up doesnt look that good, kicks are poor, punchings not much better IMO
> 
> still, the shows interesting, but thats because i like the stuff being shown, the capoeira, the KFS, the stuff from india, though i would have liked to to see him use the training equipment from india
> 
> ...


----------



## suzhiup2 (Aug 10, 2010)

Colts Sorgi set for annual late

INDIANAPOLIS (AP) -- Jim Sorgi opened training camp with the toughest job of any Indianapolis player -- replacing Peyton Manning.15 seconds vertical jump = 32.Now, after nearly 20 weeks without taking a meaningful snap or answering questions, Sorgi is back in the spotlight preparing for his annual pre-playoff rebirth."warren aggravated an ankle junction wound soon before the nfl combine,Paul Posluszny Jersey, where he laboured in place drills and ran the 40-yard dash in 4.

"Last year, it was the same type of situation," he said Tuesday., where he teamed with erron kinney and assisted the patrick henry patriots to the 1994 state football championship. "Peyton went a quarter and a half, and then the bullets starting flying." at the 2008 nfl combine,CEDRIC BENSON jersey, o'connell ran the 40-yard dash in 4. It (the preseason) was a long time ago, but it's still fresh in your brain., the family dwelled in daleville, alabama, where tony excelled as a three-sport letterman in football, basketball, and pathway & field."

The late-season calls have become almost as much a part of Sorgi's Christmas ritual as opening gifts.0 dismisses, three broken-up passes, and three compelled fumbles.

In five seasons with the Colts, he is 77-of-126 for 751 yards and six TDs.12, following the jets' bye on oct. In regular-season finales, he is 44-of-79 for 443 yards and five TDs, and he'll get another chance to improve those numbers Sunday against AFC South champion Tennessee.1 rtg), eighth in the homeland in tallying protecting against (16.

Again, the Colts have nothing at stake in their final playoff tuneup.0 dismisses, two compelled fumbles, and one fumble recovery.

The Colts (11-4) and Titans (13-2) have already clinched playoff berths and locked up their postseason seeds, prompting Tony Dungy to revert to his philosophy of playing it safe.) with 2 tds in 2002 regardless of missing 5 sport with a knee injury. Dungy hasn't said how long his starters will play or determined who would be held out other than linebacker Gary Brackett, who will miss his fourth straight game with a cracked bone in his lower right leg.(* comprises nfl combine) carolina panthers kris jenkins completed the 2002 time of the year with 60 undertakes and 7 dismisses,DeSean Jackson jersey, en path to an alternate look on the nfc's pro bowl group,Karlos Dansby jersey, where he restored an hurt warren sapp.

For Sorgi, that means it's time to start working.2004 chauncey washington was directed academically ineligible for the 2004 time of the year and was redshirted. He'll get his first game action since Week 3 of the preseason, but probably no additional practice time.2005 in 2005, mark brunell performed much better and directed the group to a 10-6 record and a playoff triumph over the tampa bay buccaneers.

"You want to keep going and practice well, so the starters will still probably take their regular reps," Sorgi said.1 backyards per game (second best in conference usa) and had five 100-yard obtaining sport, which was the most in a lone time of the year at ecu. "And I've still got to learn primarily by watching, but you know you're going to play.0 undertakes for decrease, 6."

Some think being Manning's backup is the best job in the NFL.16 backyards per rec.

Dungy knows better.1 choose on attack undertake d'brickashaw ferguson in an effort to rebuild their attack line.

With Manning, who has never missed a start,Bryan Bulaga Jersey, back to his usual self, the Colts have been rolling. he subsequent tweeted it was time to wake n bake," a quotation to marijuana. They've won eight straight games and share the second-best record in the conference with AFC North champ Pittsburgh.' he has abounding of arm. Another victory would extend Indy's NFL record of consecutive 12-win seasons to six, and the Colts haven't been swept by a division foe since 2002. bo bo smith what they're saying: showing a lot of natural skill and giving effort on the field,Ike Taylor jersey,bo smith is an aggressive cornerback with good upside.

But there are other intangibles at stake.martin tevaseu height:6-2 weight:325 age:22 college:nevada-las vegas experience:r team:new york jets martin tevaseu (dt/6-1/310/nevada-las vegas/boonville, ca) was before marked as an undrafted free agency by the cleveland browns on may 17, 2010, and was issued on june 15.

While Dungy promises to keep close tabs on the starters' playing time, he thinks a victory could plant doubt in the Titans' psyche should the division rivals meet in a playoff rematch.2007 season jeff cumberland moved from taut end to receiver midway through the time of the year of new york jets&#8230; caught three passes for 37 backyards contrary to usc in the rose bowl &#8230; had a vocation game contrary to northwestern, catching four passes for 131 backyards and a touchdown - the first 100-yard obtaining game by an illini since 2005 - and hurried one time for 18 backyards &#8230; exploded at minnesota with a vocation high-tying four catches for 53 backyards and a touchdown, as well as a 24-yard run &#8230; caught his first overtake of 2007 at syracuse, a 22-yard touchdown on illinois' first propel of the game.

So Sorgi's task: Win with the backups and keep the momentum going.2 grading in the coaches poll and no.

Not so easy for someone who rarely plays.19, 2006 by david carr of the houston texans).

"Being a backup quarterback is the toughest spot because you've got to prepare every week and you don't usually get to play," Dungy said.2 yards-per-reception. "Other guys, they usually at least get in there on special teams.2 million agreement with the new york jets on march 14, 2010. But as a quarterback, you don't even do that.2 in the coaches poll and no. So you can get a little rusty, and you can go a long time without playing and when you do go in, you're expected to play well.2 or 3 receiver who can impact a game by moving the chains or getting deep on an opponent's nickelback."

At least,Antonio Cromartie jersey, for Sorgi, it's not a new experience.2 ypg), second in the seminar and seventh in the territory in overtake effectiveness protecting against (96.

Of his 14 career games, only five have come before December.2008 on march 3,Roddy White jersey, 2008, pace and the new york jets came to periods on a six-year, $42 million deal that encompasses $22 million in assured money. He's never logged a start and never been credited with an official victory.2008 mark sanchez went into jump perform after the 2008 time of the year as the front-runner to conquer the beginning quarterback place, but faced powerful affray from arkansas-transfer and previous razorback starter mitch mustain and redshirt freshman aaron corp; mustain, like sanchez a year previous, was the peak quarterback in the territory approaching out of high school in 2006.

From a personal perspective, Sorgi also has something to prove.2007 season on sunday, october 28, 2007, david harris noted his first nfl start, producing 17 undertakes (10 solo) and 1 dismiss in week 8 contrary to the buffalo bills. His 3-year-old son,D.WILLIAMS jersey, Jim III, will be watching his father at Lucas Oil Stadium for the first time, a tape he'd like to pull out and replay when his son is a little older.2008 in the 2008 preseason game clowney directed all receivers with four receptions for 163 backyards and two touchdowns.

"He's not really old enough to understand yet," Sorgi said.0 backyards per punt). "He knows I play for the Colts, so he just says 'Go Colts.0 1,609 7 4 professional career nfl draft following his older time of the year, mark mark brunell was chosen by the green bay packers in the 5th around of the 1993 nfl draft.' But it's the first time he'll actually get to see me play.0 1,895 16 9 1992 127 219 58."

Of course, Colts fans haven't seen Sorgi do anything but chart plays and stroll the sideline since Aug.) with 23 tds while catching 13 passes for 200 backyards (15. 17., has been chosen to five pro bowls and has been an all-pro six times.

Sorgi can't wait to get back out there.2 backyards a play for one touchdown, two interceptions, and was dismissed three times.

"We want to beat them going into the playoffs,AARON CURRY jersey," he said.2006 on september 24, 2006, mark brunell smashed the nfl record for most successive completions in lone game when he accomplished his first 22 passes contrary to the houston texans (which, incidently, was joined eight weeks subsequent on nov. "I'm going to be out there with a lot of young guys and it's going to be fast.2006 season jeff cumberland earned honorable mention freshman all-america respects by the sporting news &#8230; played in all 11 sport, beginning five at taut end &#8230; finished the time of the year with 16 catches, joined for the second most on the group &#8230; led group with two receptions for 31 backyards vs. So I've got to help slow it down, and speak clearly.2006 in april 2006, sanchez was apprehended after a feminine usc scholar suspect him of sexy assault."

And win.2007 david clowney was marked by the new york jets on october 3, 2007.

Copyright 2008 Associated Press.2007 mark brunell underwent surgery on january 8, 2007, to fix a impaired labrum in his throwing shoulder,Brandon Marshall Jersey, but returned in time for teaching camp. All rights reserved.2007 nfl draft darrelle revis broadcast he would decline his older year at pittsburgh to go in the 2007 nfl draft; he was advised one of the peak 3 cornerbacks available-along with leon hall of michigan and aaron ross of texas-,and was one of the 30 to be drafted. This material may not be published, broadcast,Donte Stallworth Jersey, rewritten, or redistributed.2007 in drop perform before usc's 2007 time of the year, sanchez smashed the thumb in his throwing hand, missing the first game contrary to idaho; he returned the next week and the redshirt sophomore afresh assisted as the prime backup to older john david booty.

Topics related to the article:

Kyle Vanden Bosch jersey Cash, food to be collecte

STEVEN JACKSON jersey Chris Johnson- Is His Head i

Getting A Cyber Sweat


----------

